

Show HN: Open source, JavaScript game - v33ra
http://veerasundar.com/suzhi/?hn

======
Vetre
Good Job!

I am fairly impressed with the lack of sluggishness that often accompanies
games like this after certain periods of time. I was playing for a few minutes
and the game was smooth until the end.

Code also looks good, very clean.

I would only add a tad bit more comments, and maybe some spacing between the
functions for the sake of readability (though, that is mostly a preference).

~~~
v33ra
I haven't cleaned up the code yet, it's not even linted. coming releases will
fix this.

~~~
Vetre
Great, I am excited to see how it will play out. Good luck!

~~~
v33ra
you're welcome.

